# Need Radio Advice.



## Fishing Kerry (Feb 21, 2016)

I think my radio is broken and looking into getting new one. I am sort of a stay in site of the shore fishing guy so don't need super strong (or expensive) radio. I have antenna that is broken so need to get new antenna also (I guess). Maybe if I fix up antenna my radio might get better. Just dont want to invest in antenna if I go with handheld that does not need antenna. 

Thinking of going to hand held (that I could share with friend that needs one also), but might just stick to mounted one like I have on my boat? 

Any advice on hand helds greatly appreciated, or radios in general. Have seen them as cheap as $50-100. Do you need to get antenna that you hook them to? As mentioned I doubt I would ever be further out then 3 miles, so almost thinking my cell is good enough? 

If anyone is upgrading to some fancy one, and wants to sell their old one I might be interested. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Cell phones usually work up to 9 miles offshore. ICOM is a good choice for VHF radios.


----------



## Fishing Kerry (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*VHF is "Line of Sight"*

So are cell phones. Tower height and your antenna height make the range.

The USCG are always monitoring VHF 16 and no one may be available when you use the cell phone....?

I always have my cell phone, but when I am in my boat I make sure my VHF is on and operating. Hand held VHF's are okay for a few miles out. The sum of the square roots of the height of antenna towers is the normal range. So, if the USCG tower is 100' = 10 +your hand held is 2', your range in "perfect" conditions will be 12 miles, however since most hand helds are 3 - 5 watts output, maybe 3 miles.

ICOM are the best. 

Sea Tow has an automated test for your VHF. 

Keep the dry side up.

Tom


----------



## Fishing Kerry (Feb 21, 2016)

Great info. Thanks


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Standard Horizon makes a handheld with built-in GPS, so your position is transmitted to the responders. It is pretty reasonable (I got one for my grandson to use in the Jon boat last year for $200), and it works very well. Waterproof, floats, big enough numbers to read, and the batteries hold a charge very well. We carry it in the bay boat and offshore as a back-up to the built-in VHFs.


----------



## CrackerACracker (Jan 9, 2016)

I got the Standard Horizon HX 870 for my bay boat/ditch bag. It floats, has an easy recharge, built in GPS, etc. ... good signal and based on my radio checks, has a good transmission distance. Being able to jump on 16 when you need help or when assisting USGC is a lot better than a cell phone.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

You would be amazed at what a $20 antenna will do to a radio. What I mean is Replace your Ant. with a new one and see what happens. Antennas will go bad long before a radio will. It may only be the wiring or connector but why bother over $15 and time.

Just looked them up. Guess they are $40 now!!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm sure "Fishing Kerry" got his radio issue taken care of by now (?) but thought I'd use this opportunity to touch on some common radio knowelege y'all may or may not know?? The choice of "which radio do I need" will be determined by your fishing / boating preferences. 
Just touching on the handhelds- they are only about 5-6 watts (transmitting power), which may cover 2-5 miles depending on terrain and your height (on the deck or in a tower- yes, line of sight), and that may be good for our inshore and local traffic.... but may not be real useful trying to call for help if you are 20 miles in the everglades or 30 miles offshore. However, we do keep one in our ditch bag for emergency situations (it's better than having nothing).
Most mounted / wired radios transmit at 25 watts and have a DSC distress alert feature with either an internal GPS, or NEMA connection to link with your GPS / FishFinder (MMSI registration required)- and a good choice for offshore boating / fishing (up to about 20 miles, depending your antenna height and the intended recievers antennas height- again, this operates according to "line of sight"). Paired with a quality 8-14 ft 8db antenna- it can be an invaluable tool for convienient communication and emergency hailing covering about 15-20 miles. 
There are other variables in the distance you can call - depending on weather and atmospheric conditions, orientation the antenna is mounted (preferrably 90° to the horizon), etc.
Anyone regularly traveling 20 or more miles offshore, we recommend the use of an Epirb or other satellite based communication device for distress calling and safety!
Hope this was helpful to someone!


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

I just installed a Standard Horizon GX1700 with the built-in GPS. It works great.

Having a cell phone is a good idea, but suppose you want to communicate with someone nearby if you needed something or to check on them. What number would you call? I recently called a passing Coast Guard RIB on my VHF to advise them of a navigation hazard. They turned around and came back to investigate and discuss it with me. 

You need that VHF radio with DSC to boot.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Last year I bought a boat that had the electronics stolen. First thing I did was install a Cobra VHF with DSC. When hooking it up I found that it had a crap antenna from a company that I had never heard of. So off it came and I bought an 8ft Shakespeare 8db dipole antenna.

A great antenna can make a crap radio good, and crap antenna can make a great radio CRAP!


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Love my i com. I have a handheld and a spot gps locator


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

blkwtr said:


> I just installed a Standard Horizon GX1700 with the built-in GPS. It works great.
> 
> Having a cell phone is a good idea, but suppose you want to communicate with someone nearby if you needed something or to check on them. What number would you call? I recently called a passing Coast Guard RIB on my VHF to advise them of a navigation hazard. They turned around and came back to investigate and discuss it with me.
> 
> You need that VHF radio with DSC to boot.


I just bought the exact same radio from amazon with a 8' ant. My boat is getting old and wanted to be able to push that distress button and have it send out the GPS without extra wiring to my GPS. LOL!!!!

Nothing like being safe 40 miles out.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd would not say Icom is the BEST.... I'd say they are a top of the line VHF, BUT....I'd put a Standard Horizon of the same caliber against one any day.


But here's the thing..... Standard Horizon does it with a smaller footprint and larger numbers displayed. This saves on real estate on your console for larger electronics.


----------



## Wade Patton (Oct 2, 2014)

NoMoSurf said:


> Last year I bought a boat that had the electronics stolen. First thing I did was install a Cobra VHF with DSC. When hooking it up I found that it had a crap antenna from a company that I had never heard of. So off it came and I bought an 8ft Shakespeare 8db dipole antenna.
> 
> A great antenna can make a crap radio good, and crap antenna can make a great radio CRAP!


No radio can overcome crappy feedline, connectors, or antenna. Pay attention to and set them up properly. They are the driveline of your radio signals. The radio is just the engine. 

de W1ADE a ham since '96. Just don't get on the big water much.


----------



## Wade Patton (Oct 2, 2014)

Fishing Kerry said:


> I think my radio is broken and looking into getting new one. I am sort of a stay in site of the shore fishing guy so don't need super strong (or expensive) radio. I have antenna that is broken so need to get new antenna also (I guess). Maybe if I fix up antenna my radio might get better. Just dont want to invest in antenna if I go with handheld that does not need antenna.
> 
> Thinking of going to hand held (that I could share with friend that needs one also), but might just stick to mounted one like I have on my boat?
> 
> ...


I've always got a HT (handy talkie/handheld) with me. And would mount a mobile rig into a boat if I had one. Antennas need to be big to work best. And fed properly. But I'm a radio-type guy. I like listening to the other guys out there fishing and a radio gives you a specific audience potential, all at once. Plus the "direct" CG line. 

I'd try less-expensive antennas, as antennas are an extremely simple item and as a ham, I've made plenty of them for all sorts of frequencies/bandwidths. 

We have to learn a thing or two to get a license, and feedlines and antennas is a big important part of it. Then some of us go on to learn more, to enhance our radio experience.

There are some dirt-cheap import radios flooding the market now and most all I hear about them is that you need a support group of guys who bought the same stuff in order to figure out the programming and operations of them because there are no manuals and no support staff/PDF's.

I've had great service from Icom, Yaesu, Kenwood, Alinco, and others, but I don't know how many of those companies market to boaters-or what other names they own. Yaesu commercial gear is Vertex.

I recommend getting a good new antenna and coax (feedline) appropriate for boat use (there is a difference) and hunt down a good used radio. SEE the radio work or be sure the seller will refund you if it doesn't. 

If you can buddy up with a ham radio guy, he might steer you right. If he doesn't you can get his legal name and license address at QRZ.com-the online callbook. Also QTH.com has a used gear section. Maybe some VHF marine stuff there.

HTH, tight lines and clear signals.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> I'd would not say Icom is the BEST.... I'd say they are a top of the line VHF, BUT....I'd put a Standard Horizon of the same caliber against one any day.
> 
> 
> But here's the thing..... Standard Horizon does it with a smaller footprint and larger numbers displayed. This saves on real estate on your console for larger electronics.


Agree, I have the Standard Horizon HX290 for my pontoon boat....no need for GPS in the ICW.

YAESU makes the Standard Horizon.

I just bought a handheld aviation radio...YAESU FTA-450. Chose it over the ICOM IC-A6 because of the features, larger display, and standard accessories that would be optional with the ICOM.


----------

